# Labor Day really is too early



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 1, 2014)

for Christmas commercials, although I did see one just last week, too. They were both on The Hallmark Channel. Last week's was for a river cruise on the Rhine. This morning they're telling us that they're going to have the best Christmas programming, complete with Bing Crosby crooning "It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas" in the background.

C'mon! Christmas is still almost four months away


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2014)

Sickening!  And I was complaining about Halloween ads and merchandise in stores before the beginning of September. :dollar:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 1, 2014)

The Hallowe'en stuff started appearing on store shelves here right after July 4. 

Also, it seems really odd to me that Thanksgiving decorations take a back seat to Christmas. Hallowe'en stuff, hardly anything related to Thanksgiving when Hallowe'en is over because the Christmas things have already taken oven.

I hate that! Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday!


----------

